

South Korea plans $1B+ national ID overhaul after id theft of 80% of citizens - ssheth
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/AS_SKOREA_IDENTITY_THEFT_?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-10-14-02-42-14

======
mlkmt
I'm pretty sure this is going to happen in Argentina soon
[http://panampost.com/belen-marty/2014/07/01/argentinas-
natio...](http://panampost.com/belen-marty/2014/07/01/argentinas-national-id-
cards-to-store-sensitive-data/)

